# Baby Wearing and Biking



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey everyone! I've never worn a baby (don't have one yet) but will be soon enough! I've been thinking about bike riding with the baby next summer. I know the usual options would be a baby seat or a trailer (which a 7-8 month old probably be too small for) but I was wondering if anyone wears the babe while biking? Is it possible? It seems like I'd feel safer with the baby attached to me that way I'd know she is safe.
Let me know if anyone has tried it or if I'm crazy to think it would work!?
Thanks!


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

No, no! It's not safe at all. If you fall, the baby would have a significant chance of being seriously injured. You could land on your baby. If you fall and baby is in a trailer, the trailer will remain upright. Trailers are preferable to bike seats that attach to your bike because they place baby up high, meaning farther to fall. A good trailer will protect your child from any flying objects (like gravel or glass getting kicket up), and keep them from turning over in a fall. They should always be wearing a helmet, too, and it's not advised to take them biking until close to a year (however, I know people who do it after six months and feel it is very safe).

Burleys are excellent bike trailers and are made in the US. And most trailers will have some sort of storage area where you can stow your sling/carrier to use once you get where you're going!


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

I agree that the baby would be safer in a seat or trailer, wearing a helmet. Even the best cyclist can fall, and when you fall you just have no control over how you land.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

The trailers freak me out though because if a car doesn't happen to see that I have a trailer hitched on and they begin turning before the trailer is past.. that scares me more than falling. I could only use a trailer if I were biking at a park with bike trails.. but if I just want to go around the neighborhood, I would feel way less safe with the trailer.


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

I say put about 6 really bright flags that extend to about5-6 ft above the ground on the trailer so it is very very visible and absolutely do not babywear while biking.


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

Yes, every trailer you purchase will come with one or two visibility flags. To feel safer get even more. Trailers are generally considered the safest method for biking with babies. Even with good seats that attach to your bike, your baby would be falling from almost 6 ft. off the ground in an accident. Brightly colored trailers with many flags should be very visible. But if you feel safest only on trails, stick to trails. But babywearing while biking is never safe.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. I will heed the advice and not wear my babe while biking. Just want to add though, that if the danger in it is falling - can't you fall when walking too?? So, maybe we should just wear the babes while sitting on the couch? Honestly I've fallen a lot more times while walking than biking (so perhaps a stroller is safer for that) - and have never fall flat on my chest, usually hands and knees.
I think I'll look into one of those front baby seats for the bike for riding around the neighborhood and a trailer for the metro parks. Thanks!


----------



## happyathomemother (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SMR*
Just want to add though, that if the danger in it is falling - can't you fall when walking too?? So, maybe we should just wear the babes while sitting on the couch?

I laughed when I read this. Just a few weeks ago I was wearing my ds in an ERGO when I actually tripped on a crack and went flying through the air. Luckily I was able to catch myself (I did sprain my ankle), but if I had been a bit more unlucky I would have smooshed my little one (he was in the front). Pretty scary. And my sister was wearing her baby last year at Big Bend Park and almost slid down the side of a mountain!!!

So baby wearing can be dangerous even when walking. I guess the biking is more dangerous since you are going faster and the baby is higher. It is just amazing to me that more little babies don't get injured in this crazy world we live in.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

I'm pretty relaxed about safety issues and I would not baby wear while biking. I've used a front riding seat, a seat on the back and a trailer. I prefer the seat on the back although the trailer is nice for shopping or taking more than one child around. I found the front seat to be uncomfortable and I couldn't see DC&#8230;just didn't like it at all.

But babywearing, I wouldn't. The best reason to not baby wear while biking is that it's probably illegal. I've just never seen anyone do it. It may be safe (I doubt it) but my town is full of bike riders and baby wearers and people just don't. It may be that getting up and reacting quickly is difficult with a child on you. It may also be that bending and turning to look around is compromised. It could be that your balance is off with a child on you. I also think a helmet would be uncomfortable in many carriers.

As far as babywearing being dangerous ~ I don't think so. That's not a good analogy, imo. My child has a better chance of falling while walking, yes, but I still don't make her wear a helmet while walking. :LOL The reality is that a fall off a bike can be very dangerous.

I've had to drop my bike once while riding with DC. That may sound like reason to babywear but, honestly, I needed every ounce of control in order to keep us both safe. Dropping the bike with control and being properly protected (good seat and helmet) was the thing that kept DC safe.


----------



## Momof3Rugrats (Oct 18, 2004)

I wouldnt wear my baby while biking but what we did instead was get one of those trailers even when she was a tiny babe and strapped her carseat into the trailer. Also we ised one of those really high flags. I have a bikeseat too but I dont feel as comfortable using it because I'm clumsy and have fallen while biking, if I fall while she is in the trailer onyl I fall and not her.


----------



## spearso (Nov 4, 2003)

typically travels faster than a walking person. Or it will fall over. Babywearing on a bike, just not a good idea.

My MIL wanted to buy a sling from me for -- brace yourself -- someone who wanted to ATV with a baby. Needless to say, I would not sell her a sling. MIL is a few cards short of a full deck, to put it lightly.

susie


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

babywearing and biking is a bad plan, I must agree. I have a bike seat because I don't love the baby being so far away, but I think trailers are involved in fewer accidents. However, the accidents they are involved in are generally more disasterous than the ones bike seats are involved in. Someone posted a link to a site that was talking about statistics for all this...I think those authors would seriously cringe thinking about babywearing while biking.

A bike will not always stop when you want it to, can have mechanical difficulties, and other problems that are not about the rider's ability levels or skills. S**T happens! Be safe, have fun, and yeah, we waited about 10 mos. It's a very bumpy ride for a baby who is not physically ready to be jolted so much, even in a bucket car seat.

Cheers! Andy


----------



## spearso (Nov 4, 2003)

discussing the pros/cons of all different ways of transporting your infant/child on a bike:

http://www.whycycle.co.uk/children.htm

susie


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

I love my Burley bike trailer. Haven't used it yet with my 11 month old DD. Can't wait.

One of the benefits of the Burley, since it's so well constructed, is that if my bike tips over (if I happen to fall over while riding on my bike), the burley won't (either direction.)









I personally wouldn't use a back seat for 2 reasons. 1) I heard/read that all the road shocks travel directly up babies/childs body in the bike seat. 2) I'm not strong enough to support the weight of her on the seat while standing at a curb, etc... But pulling a kid on the trailer is a breeze.


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

We have the d'lite..and I tell you I cannot pull that thing for love or money! pulling the trailer is totally Dh's job :LOL however I do not mind the bike seat on the back of my bike at all! funny how we are all different, I have used the Burley from 6 mos onward BTW..without incident.

I am not sure why the bike seat is easier for me I suspect its because the load is within closer proximity to my body...wheras with the trailer I am literally pulling excess weight... I liken it to wearing a baby you do not notice too much the extra load on your person.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

I've always wondered about this because Didymos shows pictures of parents wearing baby's while riding a bike. http://www.didymos.de/english/index_e.htm


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

Marsupialmama, that is funny. I borrowed my friend's trailer before I bought my own... and it was SOOOO easy!!!! I didn't feel the weight at all. I'm 5'3" and pretty weak. Barely any upper body (any body) muscle strength.

I have a 2 seater BTW. I don't know offhand what the model name is.

Weird thing, I hate my own bike.... if I am standing on a curb and leaning on one foot, I feel very unsure. No way would I be able to handle the weight of a baby behind me.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

With the trailer you also have to consider the space it takes up. If you’re riding in an urban area it can be a real PIA to get down narrow streets, navigate crowds and park.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

I rode around with both my babes in the bike trailer and it was great!! I suggest for everyone biking, and especially those with kids, to read up on bike safety for street riding. It doesn't take long and you will be surprised at how much more confident it makes you. Knowledge is power!! I was surprised at some of the things I learned and rode with confidence after I learned the safety tips. Most cities have a Bicycle Coallition of some description which will prove to be a wealth of information. They can suggest the most bike-friendly routes in the city as well as offer simple bike-maintanence workshops (for all those bad brakes and rusty chains!). Also, the trailer is great because it can carry so much more along with the kids.... Picnic lunches, baseball gear, kites, frizbees,....I digress. My point: Bike Trailers Rock!!


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goddess3_2005*
I've always wondered about this because Didymos shows pictures of parents wearing baby's while riding a bike. http://www.didymos.de/english/index_e.htm


Thanks for that link. At least now I know that I'm not totally insane for having thought of biking with an attached babe! I guess it's just one of those things you have to see if you're comfortable with.


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

I ride with DS all the time. I do NOT recommend the trailer for the sole reason that road dirt gets flung directly at DC. Yucky and dangerous! Not to mention the road hazard. And they bounce a whole lot more than mounted on a bike with shocks. Not something I'd ever put DS in!

OK, I'll risk a serious flaming here.









We travel to Japan every year. While there last year we biked with DS (8-9 mo) most of the day, everyday. It was our main transportation. In Japan there are not the same safety measures as here. It is a different culture entirely. Bikes are available with basically metal platforms for a child to ride on. No helmets whatsoever. We felt much safer in that case to wear him. Mostly DH carried him in the frame backpack, but I also carried him in front in a moby, when alone.

We weighed the situation and considered that in an accident, we were both trained in martial arts to become round and roll. I have done so instictively in a bike fall before DS. I wanted him in my center in case of a fall. I felt it was the safest place for him. DH is much more stable than I am (many more years training...) and he was well able to keep DS safe in the frame pack. Even without accident, we could also absorb most of the road shock with our bodies, which is not possible when DC is in a seat.

All that said: We use a rear seat with helmet now that we are home and those things are available.


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aira*
I ride with DS all the time. I do NOT recommend the trailer for the sole reason that road dirt gets flung directly at DC. Yucky and dangerous! Not to mention the road hazard. And they bounce a whole lot more than mounted on a bike with shocks. Not something I'd ever put DS in!

I am curious how dirt gets flung at dc in a trailer? Just wondering because our Burley entirely encloses dd. There are mesh panels on all sides and there's no way that debris would hit her. If a trailer is not enclosed, then I agree it's not safe.

I would say that the following quote from a thread at bikeforums.net sums up my personal opinion on trailer vs. seat:
Seat pros: less cost, more interaction with child
Seat cons: affects center of gravity of bike, if you fall, the child falls with you

Trailer pros: better balanced, more room for child, extra storage space, trailer doesn't always fall over with bike
Trailer cons: more expensive, maintence expenese, weight to tow, isolation from child


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

Running out the door...

I'll post more right here in a little while...

ETA: OK, I'm back. I have seen kids sitting in those trailers getting pelted with dirt. I suppose a plastic cover would be better, but then why be outside? Still, for me the jolting that the trailer does to DC would make it a no go for me. Those things are like sitting on the last seat of a roller coaster. I don't see where the pro / con list talked about comfort of DC...


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

Hi Aira. No flames here.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *aira*
I have seen kids sitting in those trailers getting pelted with dirt.

I have never seen that. I ride on the * gasp * side streets (asphalt) not on dirt roads. So there isn't any dirt to splat on kids where I ride (the burbs.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aira*
I suppose a plastic cover would be better, but then why be outside?

Because a ride in the trailer is better than none at all (as in my own case). I can't do the back seat. So for me, it's the trailer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aira*
Still, for me the jolting that the trailer does to DC would make it a no go for me. Those things are like sitting on the last seat of a roller coaster.

That's how I feel about the back seat, but even the back seat isn't _that bad_, is it? I can see bad jolting on a dirt bike path, but not on an even street road. And I don't ride THAT fast. :LOL So it's not quite a roller coaster ride.

I do think my kids are comfy in their Burley. If my son complained, we fixed it (back support or whatever.) But he loved riding in it.

Not all trailers are built the same. THere are some real (cheap) duds out there. Worse case scenario... kids takes his hands out and gets hand caught in wheel.







It has happened (so I hear). That won't happen with a $300 * totally enclosed Burley.


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

i agree with Tanya. The cheap trailers may not have great suspension, but if you get a Burley, your child will not get hit with dirt or jolted around. Another high-end brand (made in Canada) is the Chariot--and it has different harness systems that you can use to pull the trailer on cross-country skis.

But I do think comfort of the child is considered and I view a trailer as far more comfy (a mesh sling style seat and protection from elements ) than a hard plastic seat with more susecptibility to movement. Gotta go. Crying baby


----------



## crunchymomma (Jul 14, 2004)

I was just coming here to ask the same question about babywearing and biking. Ok, I won't do it. So I'm looking to buy a second hand trailer (anyone around Vancouver, BC know of one, pm me!). I see one on Craiglist; it's a Dunlop trailer for $165CDN. Thoughts?


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

I don't know about that brand, but you can certainly google it and find some info. There's bikeforums.net and you could do a search there. Also, just monitor Craigslist if the Dunlop is no good. And check ebay. People sell burleys on craigslist and ebay all the time.


----------



## Saartje (Oct 22, 2004)

Just wanted to add my voice (not that it seems to be needed) to the "Don't babywear on a bike" chorus. I've been in two major bike accidents over the years, one of which totalled my bike; in the other, I went over the handlebars and landed on my head. (I had a split second to decide whether to land on my head and roll or break my arm. I decided to let the helmet do its job.) A baby being worn in either accident would have been severely injured, at the least.

Yes, people in certain other cultures do babywear while cycling. Drivers in other cultures are generally more aware of cyclists and treat them with more respect than you get in most parts of the US.

And falling while walking and babywearing is not a reasonable analogy. You are moving at much higher speeds when cycling, and you have much less control in a fall than you would if you tripped while walking. It's the same reason adults wear helmets while cycling but not when walking: if you fall when walking, you'll probably catch yourself. If you don't catch yourself and bump your head, you'll have a bumped head. If you wreck when cycling, you might be able to catch yourself, but it will be harder than when walking (and babywearing would make it even more difficult). If you bump your head during a wreck, without a helmet, brain damage is a frightening possibility.


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goddess3_2005*
I've always wondered about this because Didymos shows pictures of parents wearing baby's while riding a bike. http://www.didymos.de/english/index_e.htm

I don't see any pics of parents wearing their babies on bikes. Am I missing something?

My .02... I would never wear ds on a bike. IMHO it is not like walking at all. I walk pretty slowly... 3.5 mph at most whereas I would be biking much faster. Also, there is not going to be a big piece of metal (a bike) involved in a fall when walking. But then again, I am too nervous to bike with DS at all. Maybe I would use a trailer on a trail without cars, but I have spent too much on baby stuff and would probably hardly ever do it.


----------



## karisaf (Apr 24, 2005)

It's actually on the Storchenwiege.com site that there is a guy riding a dirt bike with a baby in a back carry.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Click on oppinions and then parents is on the bottom left corner.


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

Bobike Mini - baby rides in seat behind front handles

i agree with saarte's post. as a 12 yr old, i remember flying forward really hard against my handle bars. i wouldn't use the front seat.

nak


----------



## crunchymomma (Jul 14, 2004)

Hooray! I found a good, used Chariot for cheap yesterday at a local second hand shop. All it needs is a minor fix on the zipper and a coil on one side of the axel to keep the wheel from rubbing against the material of the trailer. I can't believe how light that thing is! Thanks for the info, ladies!


----------

